# Is your dog named Tucker?



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My heart dog was Tucker. At the time, I thought it was an original name. WRONG. That's okay. His registered name was Lor-Hy's Touchdown Pass CDX. He made me smile every day until his last.

FWIW, I thought Trip was a unique name too. Wrong again.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> My heart dog was Tucker. At the time, I thought it was an orriginal name. WRONG. That's okay. His registered name was Lor-Hy's Touchdown Pass CDX. He made me smile every day until his last.


Please vote that you have had a dog named Tucker!

Edit: Ah took a second to update maybe.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've also noticed that there are many Tuckers........seem to be alot of Baileys as well.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a Tucker! Though 4 years ago I had never heard the name before.

Now I see Tucker's everywhere.... especially on here LOL.

He's pretty much just called "Woo" now.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My heart dog's name was Tucker. I lost him 2yrs. ago. When I named him over 15yrs. ago it wasn't that common. I still love the name and he will always be my heart.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't personally have a dog named Tucker but my son has a labrador named Tucker he will be 6 this year.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

My first two Goldens were almost Tuckers.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Had a dog named Tucker that passed away 2 months. He also was absolutely my best bud. WIll not have another like him i am sure.. As others I too thought it was not that ordinary of a name..... Saw a somewhat informal survey where it read golden retriever names on a database. Turned out to be 3rd most popular.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Ken and I have two dogs: one named Tonka and one named Tucker.
I honestly had never really heard the name much-maybe on here a few times.
If you look at the thread on here: Adoption Opportunity, we adopted our Tucker from this forum. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rescue-cases/89153-adoption-opportunity.html
We had driven to KY last April to get a male Samoyed, whose name was Tonka and we really liked the name so we kept it. When we adopted Tucker, we thought it was ironic that he had a "T" name as well!!


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

Laurie said:


> I've also noticed that there are many Tuckers........seem to be alot of Baileys as well.





tuckerbailey said:


> Had a dog named Tucker that passed away 2 months. He also was absolutely my best bud. WIll not have another like him i am sure.. As others I too thought it was not that ordinary of a name..... Saw a somewhat informal survey where it read golden retriever names on a database. Turned out to be 3rd most popular.


Sorry to hear about your dog Tucker... just to be clear, I don't think it is that bad to have a more common name.. It's not like people scoff at the name John for example.
May I draw some attention to your user name?


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

Still quite a few Tuckers from the people that responded.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a Golden named Tucker. He came to live with us just before he turned one. A little girl named him and I never thought about changing it. I also have a Golden named, Shadow...


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I think Tucker is a cool golden name.


----------

